# Ballistic Glasses



## marinemech (26 Nov 2013)

A Question for a Serving Member, i presume when the kit is "ordered" for the new recruits they are issued a set of Ballistic Glasses, how do they work it for people wearing prescription eye wear, do they order custom lenses?  or is it a recruit responsibility to deal with this. Only reason i ask is that the only Topic is about 6 years old

FYI -> reason i ask is i wear prescription glasses, without them i am about as useful as Mr. Magoo, hilarious, but useless.

Thx


----------



## dapaterson (26 Nov 2013)

You'll be issued a set of inserts that fit inside the BEWs that are made for your prescription.


----------



## JorgSlice (26 Nov 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> You'll be issued a set of inserts that fit inside the BEWs that are made for your prescription.



Which will never arrive until well after BMQ, BMQ-L...


----------



## chrisf (26 Nov 2013)

Someone else said it couldn't be done, so I managed to have all troops on a BMQ course (A summer res BMQ course at that, so total time of about four weeks) who needed inserts fitted and issued  before the end of the course. 

Turn around time at the optometrist was about a week.

Getting a van to transport the troops to the optometrist was harder than getting the inserts themselves.

If it takes a long time, it's like most other things that take a long time, it's because someone is dragging their *** dealing with it.

Negative attitudes like above are why, more often than not, folks just assume it takes a long time, so they don't even bother to ask, and they never get ordered, self fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## JorgSlice (27 Nov 2013)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Someone else said it couldn't be done, so I managed to have all troops on a BMQ course (A summer res BMQ course at that, so total time of about four weeks) who needed inserts fitted and issued  before the end of the course.
> 
> Turn around time at the optometrist was about a week.
> 
> ...



I forgot my "Experiences May Vary" disclaimer. Sorry.

I had the prescription done, papers filled, and had confirmation that the order was complete and it took over a little over 7 months to receive them. Then again, I am a reservist.


----------



## chrisf (27 Nov 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> I forgot my "Experiences May Vary" disclaimer. Sorry.
> 
> I had the prescription done, papers filled, and had confirmation that the order was complete and it took over a little over 7 months to receive them. Then again, I am a reservist.



I am a reservist as well, and so were the 13 students I managed to get inserts for.

The 1 week turn around time is not abnormal, even a few weeks is not abnormal, 7 months on the other hand  is abnormal, I suspect your lenses got stuck at the bottom of someones in basket.

I can't speak for every base, but here, you bring a recent (last two years) prescription for glasses and pick up a authorization form from the MIR, take the authorization form to a local optometrist who does the fittings, they take some measurements, send off the paperwork, lenses show up in 1-2 weeks, take some more measurements, done.


----------



## marinemech (27 Nov 2013)

so i should order them now then, and i may have a chance that they may be there in time, if not early


----------



## Jed (27 Nov 2013)

I say 'Bring back the NO WAY glasses.' This new ballistic eye wear is far too cool for general use.  ;D


----------



## sarahsmom (27 Nov 2013)

marinemech said:
			
		

> so i should order them now then, and i may have a chance that they may be there in time, if not early



If you are going reg force, you will get sent to the optometrist with the rest of your platoon on some random weeknight in the first few weeks of basic.
If you need glasses, you pick them out that night, and BEW inserts will be ordered for you at that time. 
The inserts are designed to fit either the large or small BEWs and are not supposed to be interchangeable. I think the frames are the same size but the nose piece is different.
So you are better off waiting until you get issued your BEWs and then do your optometry parade with the rest of your platoon, to ensure a good fit.
The guys on my platoon that needed inserts and didn't receive them in time for the field, just wore their regular glasses to the range, and safety googles over top for the actual firing.


----------



## marinemech (27 Nov 2013)

I M due for new eyewear, just been surviving off my 4 year old set


----------



## George Wallace (27 Nov 2013)

marinemech said:
			
		

> I M due for new eyewear, just been surviving off my 4 year old set



Information Manager? due for his/her new checkup?


----------



## sarahsmom (27 Nov 2013)

marinemech said:
			
		

> I M due for new eyewear, just been surviving off my 4 year old set



If you need new glasses, I would go get new glasses. 
But when you get in, you WILL go to the optometrist and be issued 2 new pairs of glasses.
They are NOT meant to be fashion glasses by any means. The optometrist seems to stock a lot of birth control glasses LOL.
Depending on how long you have before you go to basic, you may want to update that prescription. Being able to see clearly is kind of nice.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (27 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Information Manager?* due *  for his/her new checkup?



Can't be bothered to capitalize?


----------



## marinemech (27 Nov 2013)

Hell even if they could pit new lenses in my current set I would be happy, and for the BEW i would presume its the black on black style ( black lenses and frames)


----------



## MJP (27 Nov 2013)

marinemech said:
			
		

> and for the BEW i would presume its the black on black style ( black lenses and frames)



You have presumed wrongly.


As an aside, I amazed at the level of spinning and thought you are putting into a fairly routine thing.  Hopefully you are putting as much dedication into your fitness level as you are worrying about your choice of eyewear 


If you really need glasses but don't want to spend uber bucks try zenni optical.  I use them for my kid as he goes through glasses like crazy...


----------



## sarahsmom (28 Nov 2013)

marinemech said:
			
		

> Hell even if they could pit new lenses in my current set I would be happy, and for the BEW i would presume its the black on black style ( black lenses and frames)



They are not black lenses. You probably won't wear the dark lenses until AFTER basic. Staff like to be able to see your eyes (that way they know you are awake).
The initial entitlement is 2 complete pairs of frames and lenses. And one BEW insert for your BEWs. The inserts are like clip on sunglasses for your regular glasses, but they go on the inside of the BEWs.

You may want to get your prescription updated  prior to starting basic, as it may take a few weeks for the glasses to come in, and there is a lot of "death by Power Point" lectures int he first 4-5 weeks of BMQ.


----------



## marinemech (29 Nov 2013)

@sarahsmom

death by powerpoint...easy peazy... went thru it in college,instructor was also very monotone (think Ben Stein in Ferris Bueller) and could cover a 300 page textbook in 6 hours and then test you on it on a Friday


----------



## Messorius (4 Dec 2013)

Late to the party, but I couldn't get inserts in time for BMQ.  I took the nosepiece off my BEW lenses and they fit over top of my prescription eyewear perfectly; the ridge/arms of the BEWs ride on top of the frames, elastic keeps it in place.  Only problem is it's a real PITA for fogging, even with the spray/cloth in the kit.  Be prepared to answer questions about where the thing went repeatedly, too.


----------

